# SCHWARZENBACH



## CazDigger (Mar 24, 2012)

Anyone familiar with an aqua quart blob embossed in a circular slugplate "JOS. SCHWARZENBACH & SON MOUNTAIN BREWERY GERMANIA, PA" base Karl Hutter etc. ? sorry no photo. Is it a common bottle?? value?? thanks


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 24, 2012)

Hey Mark,




















From. and, also From.

 "JOSEPH SCHWARZENBACH, brewer, Germania, a son of Simpertus Schwarzenbach, was born in Bavaria, Germany, in 1822. He came to America in 1851, and located in New York City, where he worked at his trade, marble carver, for four years. He worked on the capitol building at Washington, D.C, two years, and then removed to Philadelphia. He was also employed on the post-office building at Washington, as carver of marble. He came to Germania, Potter Co., Penn., in 1858. In 1855 he married Louisa Seebalid, in Philadelphia, and their children are Theodosia, Roland, Herman, August, Virginia, Louisa and Emanuel. Mrs. Schwarzenbach died in 1884, and he then married Cilia Eberle, in New York City. Mr. Schwarzenbach began brewing in 1858, has since been engaged in the manufacture of lager beer, and is now one of the two licensed brewers in Potter county. He is a radical in politics, has been postmaster of Germania, and by an act of the legislature was made a road commissioner. He is one of the popular German citizens of the county.

 AUGUST SCHWARZENBACH, P.O. Galeton, a son of Joseph Schwarzenbach, was born in Germania, Potter Co., Penn., in 1863. In 1882 he went to Galeton, where he has lived for seven years, being employed in the interest of the Consolidated Lumber Company of Williamsport, of which he is a stockholder. He buys for them real estate, timber (standing and lying), and all kinds of lumber, including all hardwoods. He is a member of Tiadotten Lodge, No. 9811, I.O.O.F., at Gaines, Tioga Co., Penn., and also of the Encampment. He was married, August 1, 1888, to Isabel Fowler." From.

 I've never seen one before, and didn't see any listed @e-ville, but they had a long history, in multiple towns, so you should be able to secure one.




From.


----------



## CazDigger (Mar 25, 2012)

Here are some pics. I got the bottle, but still looking for rarity/value? Anyone??


----------



## tigue710 (Mar 25, 2012)

are you interested in selling it?  I do not know anything on the value of it, but I like it!


----------



## SteveE (Mar 28, 2012)

Good Morning,

 I hate to have this as my first post, however, I saw this thread and immediately got excited.  I just purchased property in Germania, PA.  I have traced the deeds back to the late 1800's, and they show that indeed our property was once owned by Schwarzenbach Brewing Company!!  We were so excited when we came accross this information.  

 I've been a novice collector of bottles since I was a kid, and, of course now owning this special property, I've been looking for Germania Schwarzenbach Bottles.  I too would be interested in buying this bottle, it would be my first Schwarzenbach bottle.  If not I understand, but I had to ask.

 Take Care,
 Steve


----------



## SteveE (Mar 28, 2012)

FWIW, Thru our research on our property, we found that Joseph Schwarzenbach died in 1891.  Based on that, I would think that this bottle is older then 1891 due to the wording on the bottle "& Son".  His son James E. Schwarzenbach signed the deeds over when they sold our property in 1904.  The deeds state that James was the President of the company and Herman Schwarzenbach was the Secretary at that time.  James middle initial is "E", which I believe is for Emanuel (as shown above in the second post).  Thru other research, we also found James was Joseph's youngest son.

 Steve


----------



## SteveE (Mar 28, 2012)

Here is a picture of Joseph Schwarzenbach's Hotel in Germania, PA.  I have not been able to narrow down a year of this picture yet.  From other photos of the time, I have been able to tell that this hotel was directly accross the street from our property.  Note all the barrels in the left of the picture.  The hotel is no longer there.  Enjoy!!
 Steve


----------



## CazDigger (Mar 28, 2012)

Very cool Steve! I sent you an email.
 Mark


----------

